# The full TV Schedule for UK's Strongest Man is as follows



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

double bills apart from the Final iirc these will be shown either on challange tv or channel 5 , will check and update .

26/11 @ 10pm Episode 1 UK's Strongest Man - The Next generation

26/11 @ 11pm Episode 2 UK's Strongest Man- The Next generation

3/12 @ 10pm Episode 3 UK's Strongest Man Qualifiers Show 1

3/12 @ 11pm Episode 4 UK's Strongest Man Qualifiers Show 2

10/12 @ 10pm Episode 5 UK's

10/12 @ 11pm Episode 6 UK's

17/12 @ 10pm Episode 7 UK's

17/12 @ 11pm Episode 8 UK's

24/12 @ 10pm Episode 9 - UK's Final

27/12 @ 10pm Ultimate Strongman World Masters Championship Ep 1

27/12 @ 11pm Ultimate Strongman World Masters Championship Ep 2

28/12 @ 10pm Ultimate Strongman World Team Championships Ep 1

28/12 @ 11pm Ultimate Strongman World Team Championships Ep 2


----------



## lumix (Dec 13, 2009)

Haven't watched this for years. Will deffo make an effort to follow it this year - help keep me motivated!!

Cheers ewen :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

http://www.ultimatestrongestman.com/gallery/index.asp

picture teasers .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sky channel 125

Freeview channel 46

Virgin Media channel 139

If you miss any of your great shows, don't forget to check out Challenge+1 on Sky channel 164.

We have a great line-up of shows coming up over the next few weeks for you on Challenge!

NEW TO CHALLENGE: UK's Strongest Man 2012 - every Monday at 10pm & 11pm starting on 26th November

The strongest and most powerful men in the UK complete a series of challenges as they compete for the title of UK's Strongest Man 2012. Hosted by Nick Aldis (aka Magnus) and Matt Bell.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Hope they drop the stupid arm wrestling this time ! Watched a old event the other day on tv and some bloke kept on winning because he was half hanging off the table !


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

cheers ewen, will be watching


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

been watching since geoff capes was on it, seemed to vanish the last couple years or i didnt come across it. stopped being televised for a bit ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lucanuk said:


> been watching since geoff capes was on it, seemed to vanish the last couple years or i didnt come across it. stopped being televised for a bit ?


no it changed to challenge tv , i think alex reid hosted it last year and two guys from gladiators the year before .

cant remember the name of the channel it was aired on maybe bravo ? but that went under hence why challenge are doing it .


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

i saw historic seasons but never saw current shows on challenge must have just been bad timing. thought it was due to tv chanels not buying the rights.

i catch it this year, Glen ross was still in it the last time i saw a current series, safe to assume hes not still going ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lucanuk said:


> i saw historic seasons but never saw current shows on challenge must have just been bad timing. thought it was due to tv chanels not buying the rights.
> 
> i catch it this year, Glen ross was still in it the last time i saw a current series, safe to assume hes not still going ?


hes doing the masters now .

http://www.youtube.com/user/strongmantv

thats his youtube channel .


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

i thought he was great for the sport, got the crowd involved all the time. as well as making it look so easy at times


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Is Dutch Scott's biggest atlas stone in the world featured in it?


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

ewen said:


> double bills apart from the Final iirc these will be shown either on challange tv or channel 5 , will check and update .
> 
> 26/11 @ 10pm Episode 1 UK's Strongest Man - The Next generation
> 
> ...


good man Ewen,i been missing it at times


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Smitch said:


> Is Dutch Scott's biggest atlas stone in the world featured in it?


haha no it crumbled like his ego 

although scott did brag of a 460kg yoke and if you seen last years uks they had a 440kg yoke and everyone struggled so i guess scott really is a penis er i mean super strong


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Smitch said:


> Is Dutch Scott's biggest atlas stone in the world featured in it?


 :lol:


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Just had a look on the channels 5 site and there is a series event on 22/11 at 20:00 that's this coming Thursday


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

AAlan said:


> Just had a look on the channels 5 site and there is a series event on 22/11 at 20:00 that's this coming Thursday


thats giants live , quals for wsm , http://www.channel5.com/shows/worlds-strongest-man-2012/episodes/qualifying-1


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

looking forward to this, although it will probably just make me feel very weak.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Must remember too look out for myself :thumb: (only watching btw)


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Just seen this advertised while channel flicking, reminder set :thumbup1:


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm really looking forward to watching it this year there are some epic battles in it


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

Terry holland and Jack Philip McIntosh where on tv this morning talking about it

it looks to be a good TV viewing

.


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

It was ed hall not jack mac


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

siovrhyl said:


> It was ed hall not jack mac


didnt see it

was it any good

.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

no it was sh1t lol

terry and eddie picked up a sofa with 4 skinny people on , then terry deadlifted a car .

exposure for the sport all the same .


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> no it was sh1t lol
> 
> terry and eddie picked up a sofa with 4 skinny people on , then terry deadlifted a car .
> 
> exposure for the sport all the same .


Shocked you havnt started a thread to chat about WSM last night mate :wink:

What did you think of it ? Think Edd done alright ? What other Brits are gonna be in it ? mr Hollands no doubt ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Shocked you havnt started a thread to chat about WSM last night mate :wink:
> 
> What did you think of it ? Think Edd done alright ? What other Brits are gonna be in it ? mr Hollands no doubt ?


I don't like spoiling it for people lol gonna have to watch it


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

A big fan again after meeting Jack Mcintosh whilst at hospital

What a total gent and a bloody monster!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


>


Once that video ends in all the little preview boxes theres a video of eddie hall in a boxing match ! Remember him saying he does boxing. He looks like zangief out of street fighter but thats about it lol :lol:


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

does anybody know if tonights episodes will be repeated? my box messed up and didnt record the second one.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

should be repeated not sure when though .


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

Think it's on on Saturday.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

seen eddie hall post that hes on the 10th so must be group a or b next monday then eddies one after then final .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

10pm tonight challenge tv .

R U READY


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Hopefully some good beards tonight lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> 10pm tonight challenge tv .
> 
> R U READY


I'd recognise that beard and them adidas trousers anywhere !!!! Is that Ewen ? Haha


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> I'd recognise that beard and them adidas trousers anywhere !!!! Is that Ewen ? Haha


check ewen out,on tv lol....looking good my friend


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

kingdale said:


> does anybody know if tonights episodes will be repeated? my box messed up and didnt record the second one.


sat and sunday morning at 8am


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jones105 said:


> check ewen out,on tv lol....looking good my friend


Haha looking skinny next to them boys I was around 17 stone lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Kept that one quiet you cheeky fcuker - :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Kept that one quiet you cheeky fcuker - :lol:


Lol where did you think I got the blue t-shirt with uks written on it Haha

Infact I asked you over but you were too busy [email protected] :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> Lol where did you think I got the blue t-shirt with uks written on it Haha
> 
> Infact I asked you over but you were too busy [email protected] :lol:


Didn't really give it much thought

Don't remember - when was it


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Didn't really give it much thought
> 
> Don't remember - when was it


Back in June was the same weekends as England most powerful man .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

oh yeah


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> Haha looking skinny next to them boys I was around 17 stone lol


Are they your lucky trousers mate haha i think in every vid ive seen of you competing you got them adidas joggers on ! :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

In Scotlands strongest man, WTF is the commentator on about? No clue what he is talking about

Apparently car deadlift is a power clean


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Are they your lucky trousers mate haha i think in every vid ive seen of you competing you got them adidas joggers on ! :lol:


Yes actually


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> Yes actually


Haha thought so :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Haha thought so :lol:


beard stone and lucky trackies :lol:


__
https://flic.kr/p/7875144780


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> beard stone and lucky trackies :lol:
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/7875144780


Haha looking good buddy :thumb:


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Bump for the Polish round being on now..


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Brook877 said:


> Bump for the Polish round being on now..


polish round of the uk`s :whistling:


----------

